# Hey Four Eyes!



## Ivy (Aug 28, 2006)

I have been getting wicked bad headaches for the past month so when my friend went to get his eyes checked, I went along and ended up getting mine checked as well. I hadn't had my peepers examined since SIXTH GRADE. That's close to 45,000 years ago at this point.

Anyway, it turned out that I needed glasses. I just picked them up Saturday and I am in love with them.

I've wanted glasses since I was 5. When I was little I used to steal my mom's old glasses and try to ruin my eyes by wearing them all the time.. Now that I have them, I don't really see what my deal was. They're kinda a pain in the butt.

Oh well. Here's a picture! Excuse the jaundice.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 29, 2006)

I adore your glasses, Ivy, and you look adorable in them!

I am still on the hunt for new frames that fit my face (though I haven't really looked in a shop again in this past month). Where'd you get yours?


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 29, 2006)

VERY cute, girlie.... excellent choice for better vision!!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 29, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I adore your glasses, Ivy, and you look adorable in them!
> 
> I am still on the hunt for new frames that fit my face (though I haven't really looked in a shop again in this past month). Where'd you get yours?



Thank you doll! I got them at a really small independently owned place in my neighborhood, which is of no help to you. 

I just searched online and found them here: http://www.eyeglasses.com/product/1084487304-1084487304

I've seen them online elsewhere for around $140. I would link you if I still had the links. They're REALLY comfortable.

We went to Lens Crafters first and found that getting glasses there would cost us DOUBLE what we ended up spending at the small place. I thought Lens Crafters was going to be cheaper.. haha. I was so, so wrong. I am glad I shopped around.

Best of luck to you on your hunt for adorable eyewear!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 29, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> VERY cute, girlie.... excellent choice for better vision!!




Thank you Ann Marie!!!


----------



## ripley (Aug 29, 2006)

You look so cute! I bet boys _do_ make passes on girls who wear glasses!


----------



## Tina (Aug 29, 2006)

Someone with your cute, Indie/Retro-ish style could only look better with glasses, I think. They just seem right, and these are a wonderful choice. They, and you, are adorable.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 29, 2006)

Ohmagawd, Ivy...those are just freaking adorable!! You look so cute, and I love the little bling on them. 

Most excellent choice!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 29, 2006)

How freaking cute are you?! I love 'em!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Aug 29, 2006)

ohhh so sweet  

what a beautiful eyes you have IVY :wubu: 

the glasses looking great on you


----------



## Tad (Aug 29, 2006)

And here I thought you couldn't get any more adorable--but the glasses do it somehow! Awesome look on you.

-Ed


----------



## missaf (Aug 29, 2006)

Ya, ditto, awesomeish cute glasses, Ivy!


----------



## Jane (Aug 29, 2006)

Damn, they've all said how cute they are and what a great choice you made.

Slinking off, kicking dirt back on all of you who stole my lines.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 29, 2006)

WICKED adorable, Ivy. A girl canNOT go wrong with updated cat-eye specs with rhinestones. Good choice.


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Ivy the glasses REALLY SUIT YOU!

I really wish my glasses suited me - I've been wearing contacts since I was 13... and now I'm 30...

Actually everything about me looks ugly, so CONGRATULATIONS on being so photogenic! 

You're just PWETTY!!!


----------



## jamie (Aug 29, 2006)

Gah...you look so damn cute in those.. not that you don't always look damn cute, but wow.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> You look so cute! I bet boys _do_ make passes on girls who wear glasses!




hell yes they do! haha


----------



## Ivy (Aug 30, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> WICKED adorable, Ivy. A girl canNOT go wrong with updated cat-eye specs with rhinestones. Good choice.



i completeeeely agree with this statement. i was wanting some bejeweled cat eye's a la mink stole in pink flamingos but decided that these would have been a much more sensible choice..


----------



## Ivy (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you so, so, so much everyone!   

They're taking some getting used to but I really love them!


----------



## missaf (Aug 30, 2006)

I wish I could take you all with me to try on my new glasses!


----------



## Tad (Aug 30, 2006)

missaf said:


> I wish I could take you all with me to try on my new glasses!



Well, with enough technology and organization.....

Step 1: get a cell phone with a decent digital camera
Step 2: get the phone number of somebody willing to stand by and post pictures at Dimensions as you send them off
Step 3: line up people to give the feedback to the person in step 2, who relays it to you by cell phone.

Granted, your phone bill could end up equalling the cost of the glass what with sending all those pics, but you'd be able to Dim folk shopping with you....  

-Ed


----------



## Jane (Aug 30, 2006)

Several points about shopping for glasses:

1) If whoever is trying to sell them to you has on bad glasses, leave.
2) Pick up the ugliest things you can find and put them on your face.
a) If the optician tells you how nice they look leave.
b) If the optician says, "Lets try these" shop longer
c) If the optician snatches them from your face with a loud "NO", that's the one you want helping you shop.


----------



## sassybbwchic (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't really want to steal the OP's thunder, but I wanted to show off my glasses. I am completely in love with them. They are a Nine West frame. Here is a link of them. 



And here is my picture with the awesome glasses on.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 1, 2006)

sassybbwchic said:


> I don't really want to steal the OP's thunder, but I wanted to show off my glasses. I am completely in love with them. They are a Nine West frame. Here is a link of them.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my picture with the awesome glasses on.





Adorable!! And welcome to the forums


----------



## sassybbwchic (Sep 1, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> Adorable!! And welcome to the forums



Awwww thanks!


----------



## GPL (Sep 1, 2006)

Woohoo!
You look even cuter with glasses on Ivy! Wait..., is it possible for you to look even cuter than before? lol:wubu: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Sep 1, 2006)

_


sassybbwchic said:



I don't really want to steal the OP's thunder, but I wanted to show off my glasses. I am completely in love with them. They are a Nine West frame. Here is a link of them. 



And here is my picture with the awesome glasses on.

Click to expand...

_


sassybbwchic said:


> Aww! You look so cute, hun! Very pretty.
> Welcome to the boards; hope you have lots of fun here.
> 
> Hugs, GPL.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 6, 2006)

Ivy said:


> i completeeeely agree with this statement. i was wanting some bejeweled cat eye's a la mink stole in pink flamingos but decided that these would have been a much more sensible choice..


 

oh ivy, 

you a girl after my own heart... there is nothing better than fashionable fab fat girl glasses.... those glasses get 2 thumbs and 2 fat rolls up! btw, girl, when are you bringing your pretty little behind to nyc?!?!?! let me know... :kiss2: 


as for those cateyes - check out www.fabulousfannys.com


----------



## missaf (Sep 20, 2006)

OKay ladies, thanks to you I went a little trendy and daring, something I NEVER do with glasses. So... I ordered these today.

I'll post again when I get them


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 20, 2006)

I dig the frames, Missa. Did you order lenses from this place too?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Sep 20, 2006)

sassybbwchic said:


> I don't really want to steal the OP's thunder, but I wanted to show off my glasses. I am completely in love with them. They are a Nine West frame. Here is a link of them.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my picture with the awesome glasses on.





_You are breath-takingly lovely!_


----------



## missaf (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks! I have pretty good eye insurance, so I went through the doctor's office. I ended up only having to pay $35 more for the roll and polish for the lenses and $10 for the eye exam! 



ThatFatGirl said:


> I dig the frames, Missa. Did you order lenses from this place too?


----------



## missaf (Sep 25, 2006)

Okay, here are my new frames! Forgive the messy background 


How did I do?


----------



## Friday (Sep 26, 2006)

They have really well priced and a lot of very stylish choices at Costco if anyone lives near one.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Sep 26, 2006)

missaf said:


> Okay, here are my new frames! Forgive the messy background
> 
> 
> How did I do?



I think you did great, Missa! They have that sexy/preppy vibe about them... 

To quote Scott Hamilton: "Nicely done!"


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 26, 2006)

Missa, love the new frames! They really do frame your face nicely and give an added touch of drama.


----------



## missaf (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, I was pretty nervous about the change. I've not had plastic frames since they were like this: O-O LOL I've been safe and stuck with wire frames.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2006)

Woohoo! A Glasses Thread! :smitten: 

Very cute on you, btw, Ivy! And Sassy! And Missaf!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 2, 2006)

I really can't wear em for long cause my prescription definately got worse. *headache*







They're red! I'm not totally sure I can pull em off, but they're cute as a button.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 3, 2006)

Those frames are smashing, AFG. I love the color and the funkiness factor. You look too cute.  

I think I must have the widest/fattest face. I ordered these BORING frames from go-optic.com that had the widest measurement across the eyes I could find (55mm) and even these squeezed my face at my temples. My search continues.


----------



## GPL (Oct 3, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I really can't wear em for long cause my prescription definately got worse. *headache*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow Activistfatgirl, you look sooooooo cute in this pic!!:wubu: 
Love the glasses on you, my dear.

Hugs, GPL.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 3, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Those frames are smashing, AFG. I love the color and the funkiness factor. You look too cute.
> 
> I think I must have the widest/fattest face. I ordered these BORING frames from go-optic.com that had the widest measurement across the eyes I could find (55mm) and even these squeezed my face at my temples. My search continues.



Hmmm....there's GOT to be someplace that would make custom frames. There's just no way that doesn't exist. Its 2006, custom made eyeglasses should be a walk in the park.

Would these be bigger? http://www.eyeglass.com/xxlbengal.html
Eye glasses dot com has a "big head" section which is sort of a cute name. 

My frames are pretty wide, had to tighten them. My big head definately comes into play with hats more!

Edit: Here's the section: http://www.eyeglass.com/products-frames-bigheads.html


----------



## Fairia (Oct 3, 2006)

The glasses make you look sophisticated and dignified .


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Oct 4, 2006)

I appreciate the links, AFG... I have looked at this site before, but they seem to have gotten some new styles since I last visited. I like the Bengal style. There are some BIG frames for big heads there for sure.. I have to decide if I'm willing to sacrifice funkiness for functionality or just be a total cheapass and get new lenses put into my old frames.

Anyway - thanks!


----------



## missaf (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the op-tech tweak mine at the temples so they fit better


----------



## Jes (Oct 4, 2006)

these are mine
http://www.bestbuyeyeglasses.com/jonathan-cate-fusion-45/238396.html
the metal is pewter (shows up differently in the photo) and the color behind is a seafoam green, not the lilac in the picture.
They're hot.


----------



## coyote wild (Oct 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> You look so cute! I bet boys _do_ make passes on girls who wear glasses!



I know *I* do. I love a girl with glasses. My girlfriend's glasses practically _kill_ me.


----------



## saintbeatrice (Oct 10, 2006)

i just got glasses too. they are so freaking awesome!!!!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 13, 2006)

I also have Nine West frames... They are lime green (not that you can tell in the picture). I love them! 

View attachment n27301573_30526347_8683.jpg


----------



## Friday (Oct 13, 2006)

Are the new glasses still giving you headaches AFG? It is possible that they screwed up the Rx, that happened to mine once.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 15, 2006)

Friday said:


> Are the new glasses still giving you headaches AFG? It is possible that they screwed up the Rx, that happened to mine once.



Hi Friday, They are great now. I was definately worried at first, they felt so horrible. Hopefully you didn't suffer too long before you took them back!


----------



## Friday (Oct 15, 2006)

They made me wait three weeks. It was like being on the verge of motion sickness for three weeks. Blech!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I really can't wear em for long cause my prescription definately got worse. *headache*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you look really great.


----------

